# Happy Thanksgiving!!



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I would like to say a big Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!!   

If you travelled, I hope it went as stressed free as possible. Spending this holiday with family and friends is what it's all about. 

Personally, I'm going to feast today and then burn off the calories tomorrow on Black Friday! (Yes, I am one of those crazy people   :lol: )

[attachment=0:31kejxhl]indian hedgehog.jpg[/attachment:31kejxhl]

Again Happy Thanksgiving; have a safe and wonderful holiday!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving! Don't forget I want a 60inch HD TV when your doing your black friday shopping! :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving! Safe be everyone with turkey treats for hedgies! Is Larry forgetting to take his medication? Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

